# Buyin 3 different tire types. Am I crazy?



## ronmann (May 23, 2010)

I'm buying new tires for my '04 goat and I live in a climate with light snow in the winter. 4 sporty all seasons doesn't have quite enough performance but a set of summer and winter is too expensive. Then, I thought of a combination that might fit my budget and performance.

Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus (All Seasons) -Front $171 each
Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (Summer) -Rear $255
Pirelli Winter 240 SnowSport (Winter) -Rear $192
Total: $1286

If I got a full set of summer and winter tires it would be $1788 and I would pay to change 8 tires a year instead of 4.

If I bought only all seasons it would cost $684 and I would never pay to get them changed. However summer and winter performance would be bad.

*Prices are from tirerack.com and do not include shipping. Rear tires are 255/40/17.

What do you think about my choices? What do you think of mismatched front and rear tires?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why would you pay to change 8 tires a year? I would just get extra rims and mount the snows, or buy trick rims for summer, then stock rims for winter. Running a sticky front and all season rear, the car may snap loose in the rear during aggressive driving, same issue if running a soft sidewall DR and stock fronts. 
I live in FL, so I'm really not all that savy on what tires to use in the snow, I moved from Wisconsin 20+ years ago.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mix and match tires. Either go all-seasons or get a second set of wheels and get summer and winter tires.

I personally like Potenza 960AS and the Conti DWS for all-seasons. I hear amazing things about Nitto for summer tires as well.


----------

